# Lowrance or humminbird



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

Well i know it has been debated before but I have narrowed it down between 2 units. The Lowrance Elite 5 DSI and the humminbird 596 HD DI. I know one has chart plotter and the other does not but I'm really looking for the image. I know where I fish and don't really need it. I do like the fact that you can mark areas however. Any input would be great. I would like to stay at that under $650 mark if I can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a big fan, of either, but i will say it's worth the trip to Bass Pro where you can tour each unit through demo. The Pearland store, has a young man, in the Marine Electronics Section, that's as experienced, and knowledgeable as any I've seen. Good Luck!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Hummingbird 570DI and I am not thrilled with it. The screen shot on down imaging needs to be clearer {zoomed in a lot**. It gives a great picture of a large hump, but lacks the clarity to show fish sitting on the edge of that hump. i normally use a split screen of the down image and the regualr image, but I could have simply bought a cheaper fish finder without down imaging to see the same thing. I think the Lowrance high $ ones may be better.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a hummingbird 787 but that was my first one ever!!! Never used one before that. So I'm not much help I know i like it after playing with it I can find the fish fast. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The more vertical pixels the better. Color is vastly superior. I had an Eagle 640 that was fantastic before getting an HDS.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

The hds's are simply amazing! Sooo many add ons that will blow your mind. I would spend the extra n get the hds. Later down the road add structure scan, another hds, link them together, sonic hub, satellite weather, radio, sonic hub......... all possible! U get hds and u can add all mentioned later if u want and i bet u will. I am. Lol


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Also tbone is exactly right. Go play with them


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is a coin toss. The main thing is after sales service. I have not had a new unit of any make in the last 20 years that did not need service in the first year.
Lowrance service department isn't much but some better than Hummingbird or Eagle.
I guess it all comes down to the bottom line. 
I don't pay much attention to the difference in $695.00 and $649.00. It is the first $600.00 that chaps my behind.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

If you just want it for the sonar, I would go with the hds. The birds sonar is not as good. 
At this price point I would stay with the low. 
If you wanted to upgrade I would highly suggest going with the bird. The si on the bird is a lot better. The bird is also a lot more user friendly. 
After using the hds 7 and the 997. I would love to have the ease of a bird. Sonar of low, di of low, and si of the bird. Would be an awesome unit 



Cody C


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sunbeam. Have you dealt with hummingbirds customer service?

I have never heard of anything but great things from all of my buddies that run birds. Of course we don't have to sen much back, usually just broken ducers or cables that we tear up. 
However I have heard that low Cs is something to be desired... 


Cody C


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I had two different Birds about 15 years ago. It had an internal loose connection that caused it to go off and on.
After some long discussion I was told to send it back. I did. It never came back and after three months of he77 raising I finally got a new one from them.
Lowarance is difficult to finally find the right person in the department to approve a repair but they are very fast in doing the work and turn around.
I had and Eagle in the mid 90's. Constant problems with calibration. After two trips to the shop I just gave it to an enemy. That is when I got the Bird that was the first problem child.
Furuno is the best I have ever owned or used. Just too expensive for a pleasure boat.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I had two different Birds about 15 years ago. It had an internal loose connection that caused it to go off and on.
> After some long discussion I was told to send it back. I did. It never came back and after three months of he77 raising I finally got a new one from them.
> Lowarance is difficult to finally find the right person in the department to approve a repair but they are very fast in doing the work and turn around.
> I had and Eagle in the mid 90's. Constant problems with calibration. After two trips to the shop I just gave it to an enemy. That is when I got the Bird that was the first problem child.
> Furuno is the best I have ever owned or used. Just too expensive for a pleasure boat.


Sorry if I sounded rude wasn't my intention, just wondering. Haven't heard many bad stories about their Cs. Guess they have improved their Cs over the past few years.

Cody C


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

2400tman said:


> The hds's are simply amazing! Sooo many add ons that will blow your mind. I would spend the extra n get the hds. Later down the road add structure scan, another hds, link them together, sonic hub, satellite weather, radio, sonic hub......... all possible! U get hds and u can add all mentioned later if u want and i bet u will. I am. Lol


I just ordered the engine gauge cord. Rpm, hrs, fuel consumption, trim, mpg, etc.
I had bad luck and had to add an external gps, but lowrance customer service was a blend of great and poor. On average, better than most and replaced my unit in 72 hrs.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to buy and sell, Humminbirds, on E-Bay. In between, ya'll now I tried 'um. Probably owned 20 or 25 units(Humminbirds) in my time. You guessed it, the reason I own a HDS-10, with Structure Scan!!!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

I bought a new hds5 from academy last week $449 got a rebate to mail in for $100 $339 is hard to beat


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies. I have purchased the humminbird. Hopefully I will be able to put some pics up soon.


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought a 798 bird about a year and a half ago and have had no problems. When an upgrade came out I contacted them and had great assistance on the download and installation.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Marine Electronics*

I run an HDS-10 with LSS-2 structure scan plus two Ep-60's fuel flow sensors plus two seperate temp sensors plus voltage info for a 160 amp generator plus Sirius sat weather plus Sirius sat radio driving a killer onboard sound system plus a 1&2KW 50/200kHz airmar transducer coupled to the broadband sonor plus BR-24 radar plus direct gps nav output to a Raymarine auto pilot...info overload....try that with Garmin or Hummingbird.............. nuff said .. yes there is a rumor of an untested ,to be released in August, underwater 360 hummingbird sonor for $2200.00 coupled to the must have to play it $1500.00 and up display unit LOL ... d law


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> I run an HDS-10 with LSS-2 structure scan plus two Ep-60's fuel flow sensors plus two seperate temp sensors plus voltage info for a 160 amp generator plus Sirius sat weather plus Sirius sat radio driving a killer onboard sound system plus a 1&2KW 50/200kHz airmar transducer coupled to the broadband sonor plus BR-24 radar plus direct gps nav output to a Raymarine auto pilot...info overload....try that with Garmin or Hummingbird.............. nuff said .. yes there is a rumor of an untested ,to be released in August, underwater 360 hummingbird sonor for $2200.00 coupled to the must have to play it $1500.00 and up display unit LOL ... d law


I'm impressed. Add radar.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Mammas Worry.... now thats what im talkin about! How is the LSS2 compaired to the 1?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Mammas Worry.... now thats what im talkin about! How is the LSS2 compaired to the 1?


Gonna haul the Grady-White to Beacon Bay to try it(LSS-2) out at Lake Livingston this weekend..the LSS-1 worked great on the 12 trips that I used it..caught the our largest kingfish to date on the first use,scanned under a bouy..saw the bait and trolled a lure right under them..bam... the HD is supposed to be more powerful,greater range?..I can't afford to trade the gen-1 HDS-10(anyone want it?) for a gen-2 just to paint structure scan on the plotter screen just yet.......and yes the transducer is a lot longer..........just looking for a starting point out of Beacon or Penwaugh.....I am a salt guy,freshwater is a new game....and a lot cheaper to do..... LOL......D Law


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

We're running an ol' LCX-28c / LGC-3000 that we picked up 2nd had from a buddy of mine. I know it ain't quite what the HDS units are but it's been reliable as all get out. I still haven't taken time to learn all it's features. The Navionics South chip is a must for lakes & rivers though...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I use a map or fishing chart(bay.lake,offshore) (or purchased waypoints from a pro!) which is dirt cheap compaired to the mega over-kill mapping cards sold($150-$250) that don't show fishing area's or spots....base map HDS GPS is plenty good enough for me .....just a peek is all I need to navagate ....my thing is to find the bait fish/game fish.......what's needed is an afordable(under $1K???) underwater fish locating 360 radar looking mainly way out to the front not behind where we've been... d law


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

beg to differ mammas worry. base map doesnt cut it, doesnt show humps, roadbeds and not many creeks. nav cards show em all


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> Mammas Worry.... now thats what im talkin about! How is the LSS2 compaired to the 1?
> 
> Gonna haul the Grady-White to Beacon Bay to try it(LSS-2) out at Lake Livingston this weekend..the LSS-1 worked great on the 12 trips that I used it..caught the our largest kingfish to date on the first use,scanned under a bouy..saw the bait and trolled a lure right under them..bam... the HD is supposed to be more powerful,greater range?..I can't afford to trade the gen-1 HDS-10(anyone want it?) for a gen-2 just to paint structure scan on the plotter screen just yet.......and yes the transducer is a lot longer..........just looking for a starting point out of Beacon or Penwaugh.....I am a salt guy,freshwater is a new game....and a lot cheaper to do..... LOL......D Law


On LL I have yet to find a reason to paint structure scan on your track. It is still great to see if you are left or right of the target structure. I troll with all four screens on my page. Side, down, sonar, and chart. Great.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

2400tman said:


> beg to differ mammas worry. base map doesnt cut it, doesnt show humps, roadbeds and not many creeks. nav cards show em all


Agreed, I look at the waters around here with & without the Nav card in & I see so much more structure to go & try. Getting a used card from a buddy for $50 helps too. I grabbed up a 2009 card last year as it's had been said the updates for the 2011 card were few.

I didn't even think I wanted a gps unit until I was at Ivie last year. Darn near clipped the big stumps just below the surface. We bought the LCX from a friend on that trip just to stay on the channels


----------

